# SOLD Bimini for Sale in Grand Junction, CO



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

Very much want. Let me measure my frame.


----------



## josiahv (Jul 1, 2020)

ACheateaux said:


> Very much want. Let me measure my frame.


Sorry, it sold.


----------

